# My 67 Truck bed



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Thought i would post up the bed I just finished on my show car.

I fabbed this on 3/4 marine ply using tree frog veneer in cherry burl and ebony.
followed with 14 coats of automotive urethane clear. Pics are before I made the stainless trim. the unused smugglers box in the bed is hatched for my batteries. 

Just now starting on the inside witch will be bacote and leather.

Bill, when you get your spaceship done can I light the fuse?:work:


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet, congrats!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy Molly!! That is one sweet ride!! Beautiful work on the bed!!


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome work! That is something very unique that you can be very proud of.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks great...fixed your "Truck" was wondering what a cruck was LOL

I'll share some pics when I'm done. Target is next Friday


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice ride. Great Bed.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful work. Very nice ride...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That looks bad arse.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lord Have Mercy !!!

That's an 'eye-stopper' for shore......:cheers:


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow!!!! I have a 70 Chevy step side that would look sweet done like that.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Great looking! Bet this is one bed that will never see any loads.


----------

